# jetting with snorkels and exhaust



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

i got a 99 griz 600 and im putting a slip on hmf. hmf calls for a 175 main and i was wondering since im put snorkels on it if it would run right or im going to have to rejet it? thanks


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

Normally when you snorkel, you have to jet down, but with the hmf slip on you mite have to only move up one or two jet sizes. I'm not 100% sure, so wait for someone else to give there thoughts


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i would do both mods at the same time and run it and then see what it needs to do


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

ok cool. thanks for the adivce guys.


----------

